# Worse after Colonoscopy?



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

Had my first colonoscopy about a week ago. One polyp removed, otherwise nothing remarkable. Is it normal for IBS-D to be worse now after the test? Not sure if it is from the prep or the test itself but more pain and D now.


----------



## 19861 (Feb 21, 2007)

I don;t have IBS D just general IBS. I had my second colonoscopy on tues. My first colonoscopy went pretty well...no pain. it was good. Second colonoscopy= bad. I was more woozy then the first time. I reacted badly to the laxatives. i ended up throwing up my second dose of laxatives. i felt crappy all day after my colonoscopy. I know it's different for every body. but, arent you just glad it's over i know i am. lol.


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry you're feeling worse pooman. It could very well be from the prep. There are gentle, "light" preps that are much better for people suffering from diarrhea. I insisted on the gentle prep and I used my own judgement as to how much to take. As soon as you're "pooping clear" so to speak, you can stop. At that point you are as cleaned out as you're going to be.


----------



## 19596 (Jan 3, 2007)

hi there i have had 2 now and felt bad for the first weeek or 2 afterwards a lot more accidents with no warning with the d i think its a effect of everything the drugs they use for pain or sedative them messing around with the bowels as bowels do not like to be man handled my gyny told me and some left over prep hanging aroundhope this helps


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks guys. Now 2 weeks post colonoscopy and for some reason I am doing better! Actually went a week with only 2 Lomotil after a 6 a day habit. Not sure what is going on but I have been 15 yrs IBS-D. My Dr. was going to try for Lotronex but now I don't know what to do. I read that polyps can cause diarrhea. Can't believe it was that simple. Maybe it was the thorough cleaning out? I guess time will tell.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

i was alot better after mine, my bowel has got worse after 8 months, take it slow, dont rush ur body,


----------



## 17391 (Mar 4, 2007)

hey pooman.. a soon to be poo-woman now as i am in the midst of my prep for tomorrow's colonoscopy.my first colonoscopy was 3 years ago and i felt fantastic afterwards... i only hope for the same tomorrow. as a previous poster stated, every body is different. i too had polyps, which is why i now have to have this test every 3 years. for me, i am taking this prep/test as a clean-slate (pun intended) and will continue on a high-fiber, low-fat diet which keeps my ibs in check.now, i literally have to go! good luck!


----------

